# Belching buffoons ;-)



## Kwiter (Feb 10, 2007)

Kwe sewakwekon, Hello everyone, the other night I took my girls to class, the next class started coming in(7-12 YO's) as usual Sensei had to tell them to get off the stairs to the mats, after saying this he several of the kids were acting foolish and burping in each others faces, needless to say they each got Pushups, in increasing increments. They were initially unsure what was meant by give me 10 and you give me 20 and so forth, Sensei actually had to explain that they were to do pushups for acting out.

O:nen ki' wahi' Bye for now


----------



## Drac (Feb 10, 2007)

In one Dojo that I know of the offenders would have been sent home AFTER  the required pushups...A phone call to the parents would have followed...


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 10, 2007)

Kwiter said:


> Kwe sewakwekon, Hello everyone, the other night I took my girls to class, the next class started coming in(7-12 YO's) as usual Sensei had to tell them to get off the stairs to the mats, after saying this he several of the kids were acting foolish and burping in each others faces, needless to say they each got Pushups, in increasing increments. They were initially unsure what was meant by give me 10 and you give me 20 and so forth, Sensei actually had to explain that they were to do pushups for acting out.
> 
> O:nen ki' wahi' Bye for now


It sounds like they were a group of new students; it's not surprising that some things need to be explained.  For discipline to work, they need to know what they did wrong, though, and the way you describe this, it sounds like they didn't know what was going at all.

But... I don't tolerate certain types of behavior when I'm teaching.  I've told students to sit down off the training floor when repeated correction failed to get their attention.


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 10, 2007)

I've seen such actions handled both ways, depending on how often it's happened.  Push- ups at first, then sent home.


----------



## dragonswordkata (Feb 10, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> It sounds like they were a group of new students; it's not surprising that some things need to be explained. For discipline to work, they need to know what they did wrong, though, and the way you describe this, it sounds like they didn't know what was going at all.
> 
> But... I don't tolerate certain types of behavior when I'm teaching. I've told students to sit down off the training floor when repeated correction failed to get their attention.


 
Excellent points. We need to teach our students what is respectful and proper and why the rules are there. If we don't, then that is our failing as instructors. But if they will not follow our directions there needs to be reasonable consequences.


----------



## Kwiter (Feb 11, 2007)

The 2 Belchers were an Orange Belt and an Purple Belt if memory serves, Sensei Alex did explain why they got the pushups after they asked "20 what?" 

Sending the kids home for their nonsense seems a bit excessive, had they continued to do it after being reprimanded yes but not after the first episode methinks.

The 2 don't seem all bad either as I've chased one of them off the stairs myself and I'm just a Dad who doesn't train there and the young man after being told not to sit on the stairs immediately moved. I felt a bit uncomfortable telling him to move since I'm not an Instructor there ,but Sensei had just minutes before chased a few other kids from the steps.

Skennen Peace.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 11, 2007)

Kwiter said:


> The 2 Belchers were an Orange Belt and an Purple Belt if memory serves, Sensei Alex did explain why they got the pushups after they asked "20 what?"
> 
> Sending the kids home for their nonsense seems a bit excessive, had they continued to do it after being reprimanded yes but not after the first episode methinks.
> 
> ...



Belts don't tell me a lot, because the meaning varies so much.  But the fact that neither was a white belt tells me that they SHOULD have a better idea of how to behave in class.  7-12 year old boys aren't always going to behave, of course...  I can't believe that it was the first time someone had been dropped for pushups, either.  So their conduct is moving beyond simple rambunctiousness...  The instructor chose to send them home to send the message about behavior, and they knew why they were being punished.  I respect that.  As I said; I've got one student in particular that I've had to send out of training.  He's young, his attention span and self-control aren't great... So, after he's been corrected on his behavior several times in one class -- I take sterner actions.

When I'm teaching kids (adults isn't a lot different; I just have different expectations), generally the first time I correct behavior, it's an open comment.  "Hey, everyone... eyes up here, no talking."  If that doesn't encourage the desired change, it gets more personal, and may include pushups or other discipline.  If the pattern continues -- I tell them to sit out, and I tell them why.  "OK... that's the third time I've told you not to do that.  Sit down."

As to the kids on the stairs; you are an adult.  You knew it was a rule.  You simply passed that along to them, with the authority of being an adult.  It's like if you & I were in a car together, and you saw a speed limit sign and realized I was speeding.  You're not being a cop when you tell me to slow down...  Your advising me of the "rule!"


----------



## Kwiter (Feb 12, 2007)

Nia:wen kowa Thank you very much for the info.


----------

